# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Ανατολική Αττική >  #21366 νέος κόμβος στο Μαραθώνα

## spithari

Εξοπλισμός:
1 x RB112 / openwrt-42740
1 x Atheros/cm9
1 x Senao NL-2511MP Plus
2 x U.FL/MHF to N-Type Female
1 x N Male to N Male Jumper cable, 400 type, 1 meter
1 x 5GHz 28 dBi Die Cast Aluminum Grid Antenna
1 x 2.4GHz 6dBi OMNI Antenna MESH
1 x PVC UV protected case
1 x 12m Cat5 ethernet cable

Παροχή:
PoE κατευθείαν σε off-the-grid 24V μπαταρίες

BB Links:
AiStratis (#18162)

Κόμβος:
http://wind.awmn/?page=mynodes&node=21366

Ο κόμβος συνδέει τη συλλογικότητά μας (www.spithari.org) στο δίκτυο του AWMN.
Ευχαριστούμε όλα τα παιδιά για τη δωρεά του εξοπλισμού και τη βοήθεια στην εγκατάσταση.

20141029_111737.jpg20141029_111838.jpg20141029_111856.jpg20141029_112106.jpgPic.jpg

----------


## geioa

μπραβο σε ολους λοιπον. καλώς ηλθατε, καλη συνεχεια στο awmn και καλη συνεχεια σε οτι αλλο κανετε στην εκει προσπαθεια.

και μια απο εμενα με φοντο το Αη Στρατη

IMAG1615.jpg

----------

